# Bonding Bag



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a linen bag I've been using as a bonding bag, other than one small hole it's holding up pretty well. But, what I'm not sure about is... what are they supposed to be doing in there? They tend to just sit and do nothing regardless of whether I stroke them through or in the bag, or just leave them alone. If I lift them out for cuddles they do sit for a little while then they either head back in, or think its play time and try to wander off somewhere else. Is this normal?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

A bonding bag is usually something you carry around your neck or shoulder...Try a ratoob, it is about $15 including shipping, and they are great for bonding! I have 3 of them!


----------



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> A bonding bag is usually something you carry around your neck or shoulder...Try a ratoob, it is about $15 including shipping, and they are great for bonding! I have 3 of them!


OMG! I'm from the UK and I've never heard of one of those so I decided to Google it. I read it right as I thought. What I actually read was 'ratboob' instead of 'ratoob', what I ended up with was p0rn! I blame my bleary morning eyes for reading it wrong and almost getting the shock of my life lol.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I actually ordered the Ratoob (finally). It costed me a pretty penny getting them over to Germany, but it's worth it. My rats love crawling around in it which means less scratches on my skin. Since it's a tube they chase eachother around in it and go around in circles popping their heads up to give kisses every once in a while. However they do eventually get bored and crawl out of it. I recommend Ratoobs (not boobs XD) because they're made out of the softest fleece and for the most part your rats will want to hang out in them. 

When I mentioned to family members that I wanted to get these they all said that they could just make me one, but never did hahaha. However if you're crafty you could find patterns online and make them yourself otherwise you'll be paying more for shipping than the actual product getting them sent to the UK.


----------



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

That wouldn't be a bad idea actually. I'll have to look into making one, I have some spare fleece. I'll look like a complete idiot wearing it though lol


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

LOL. You will look less like an idiot, if you pick a plain color like black or dark grey, lol. The first ratoob I bought I got a colorful owl pattern- silly me. It got lost in the mail, so she sent me a different owl pattern for free, lol, the first one arrived a week later...This time around I picked a black ratoob


----------



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

Haha, that's not a bad idea. I think I have some spare black fleece lurking. I'll make one. The delivery to the UK is silly and takes forever.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Gribouilli said:


> LOL. You will look less like an idiot, if you pick a plain color like black or dark grey, lol. The first ratoob I bought I got a colorful owl pattern- silly me. It got lost in the mail, so she sent me a different owl pattern for free, lol, the first one arrived a week later...This time around I picked a black ratoob


lol I have a bright pink one! 

It is a little silly looking my husband laughs at me. But it works so perfectly so pfft that is all that matters! 

You might be able to find one in the UK selling them. It seems to have taken off and I see alot more people starting to make them as well.


----------



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks I'll definitely have a look


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Maybe adding rubber knobbies and a Harley Davidson logo might make it more appealing to guys... Kind of like carrying your rat in a spare bike tire... 

Actually I'm always surprised how the public perception of rats as dangerous animals makes walking your rat at heel or carrying them on your shoulder seem more macho... I'm 6'2" and I'd look ridiculous walking a lap dog, but somehow a rat seems cooler to most people; especially if they are thinking scary, dangerous animal. 

Still if I wore a floral rat doughnut, I'm thinking I'd get beat up by the local kids... which isn't going to happen...

I might add that at night there are local bands of kids that harass older people on the street, and they aren't too smart. And I've come across them... and I love it when they are afraid of rats... it's like having a tiny pit bull on my shoulder... it's hysterical. I doubt most teen punks want to mess with someone my size, but the rat's really the icing on the cake. One curious group actually stopped and asked about the rat, I teased their leader for being afraid and he apprehensively touched our rat to prove how macho he was to his friends, then he noticed an old lady on the other side of the street and said.... "she looks like she's having a bad day, lets go hassle her"... and they ran off after her... that's oddly not funny when I re-tell the story, but it was amusing at the time.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I wouldn't be caught dead wearing a ratoob lol


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

LoL Rat Daddy, I showed these Ratoobs to my boyfriend just now (never heard of them before) and announced that we should each get one. I put in my order for a black one for myself and I asked him what color he wanted. He said he wanted pink. 

When asked why pink, he said, "Because we have girls, silly!". So apparently he wants to walk around with a pink rat filled sack around his neck.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a winter animal themed and a lobster one. You gotta embrace how funny they look on!


----------



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

So I've made a "ratoob" and not a "ratboob" LOL. I think I might have to extend it make it a bit bigger though, I used the dimensions I found online and it's fine if they want to be in different places, but as soon as they want to lay together it gets a big cramped and I can see one of the girls half falling out. The one I made is just plain beige, I got it to make hammocks etc, but it has ended up being used for this, I should have known it would never end up being used for a hammock lol


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Grotesque, apparently your husband is more in touch with his feminine side than most of us guys... I once had to buy something for a friend in Europe at Victoria's Secret... the pink bag they gave me there didn't survive the first trash can I passed... 

The last time I wore pink was when my wife accidental put her red sweater into the laundry with my underwear... I don't recall throwing the underwear out, but I also don't recall advertising the fact that I was wearing pink underwear either.


----------

